# B's 2003 Fx4 Ranger Install!



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Decided to creat this thread to share pics and ask questions and hear feedback on my audio install. My plans are simple and effective and cheap. So far my system will consist of....

Pac output converter-Will be switched to a Alpine 9885 when the $ comes
BLAUPUNKT THA-2125 2 channel amp
Phoenix Gold RSD 6.5" Components
Blaupunkt THA1350 Mono Amp
Single JBL GTO 12


Simple and Effective!!!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Work done so far........Tweeters Mounted


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

No comments or compliments or anything??? Haha


----------



## Dmack (Mar 6, 2008)

Well man, you have really not done anything. Show us your woofer mounts in the doors--that will give everyone something to pick apart.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

I would comment, but I can't see anything!

The pictures aren't opening for me!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Dmack said:


> Well man, you have really not done anything. Show us your woofer mounts in the doors--that will give everyone something to pick apart.


haha, thanks. i know i got to get to work! i had to order some speaker adapters and then ill be installing the mids.


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Robdoggz said:


>


So, I am not the only one who can't see anything?

Mark


----------



## Dmack (Mar 6, 2008)

BKJT05 said:


> haha, thanks. i know i got to get to work! i had to order some speaker adapters and then ill be installing the mids.


Well see, there is the first thing right there. You don't want to install plastic speaker adapters. You need to make them out of MDF or birch. You can get small "hobby" sheets of these at your local big-box hardware store.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

We need pic.s! It's kinda hard to critique your install without them!


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Dmack said:


> Well see, there is the first thing right there. You don't want to install plastic speaker adapters. You need to make them out of MDF or birch. You can get small "hobby" sheets of these at your local big-box hardware store.


You can make them out of a good quality plastic like marine board.

but ya, no pics = no interest here.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

hey guys. idk what happened to my pics! ill get them back up


----------



## lauk101 (Aug 15, 2007)

I see the pics fine here but not too much to see so far


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

yea, im going to use this thread to show pics as progress goes along!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

I can see , now!  

You have a lot of work ahead of you....

Store bought plastic speaker mounts are definately not cool!!

Using PTFE cutting boards is ok tho'.. At least a bit of mass and water resistant.. 

Keep the pics coming... 

Mark


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ordered Pretty much the rest of my system today! origanally i planned on using my stock head unit to keep it stealth, but i couldent resist and baught a new Head unit. 

Ordered today


Pioneer DEH-P5000UB
JBL GTO1002D
Box

Still need to order Sub amp and maybe some sound deadener! Otherwise ill be taking alot of pics of the install after everything arrives


----------



## CodeMan (Oct 31, 2007)

BKJT05 said:


> *maybe* some sound deadener!


Shouldn't even be a question. You have 125 watts running to each door, you NEED deadener.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

CodeMan said:


> Shouldn't even be a question. You have 125 watts running to each door, you NEED deadener.


its just one of those things i tend to over look because it doesnt light up or make noise! haha. I know its one of the best upgrades for audio, but i cant seem to want to spend the money on it! I do plan on deadening after i get some more money put away!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

bump for comments??


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

POST SOME PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

quest51210 said:


> POST SOME PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


^^^^^ What Quest said!  

(Threadjack, Hey Quest, I like you avatar pic!) /Threadjack)

Mark


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

threadjack, hahahahahahaha,thanks, /threadjack


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

what the heck!! i can see every pic! y cant u all??


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Dmack said:


> Well see, there is the first thing right there. You don't want to install plastic speaker adapters. You need to make them out of MDF or birch. You can get small "hobby" sheets of these at your local big-box hardware store.


Which particular store is this? I've never seen anything smaller than 2' x 4'


----------



## Mtriple (Oct 22, 2006)

quest51210 said:


> POST SOME PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I cant see anything either...


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmm..............no pic.s for me either.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

ok guys, i loaded all my pics onto photobucket and tried again....can you see them now?? PG 2


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes Houston we have pic.s!  

Nice job on the sub box. 

How does it sound firing up like that?
Did you try any other firing positions?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

i didnt try any other firing options, just came up with the idea and went with it! it sounds really good! its kinda cool, the post directs air up and it bounces off the window and hits me in the back of the head, kinda my own air conditioner


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

pretty good. i had a similar box in mine when i had a ranger. ever try www.ranger-forums.com? tell D. i said hello


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Looking good so far....Single cab ranger? My bro in law has a '93 single cab running a pair of memphis ST 8s (or MClass today) sealed....we're still haven't gotten around to installing the 2 Ascendant Assassin 10s which will be tricky since he's 6'1 and 250lbs and can't afford to move the bench seat up...


Jeremy


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

BKJT05 said:


> i didnt try any other firing options, just came up with the idea and went with it! it sounds really good! its kinda cool, the post directs air up and it bounces off the window and hits me in the back of the head, kinda my own air conditioner


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

cheesehead said:


> [/COLOR]


haha yea! its cool!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

update, going to be doing a big overhaul on my system here over the next couple months! Im going to be sponsered by a local audio shop that my buddy owns so it should come out pretty badass! he wants me to bring my truck to all the car shows n represent for him, so we got some deals worked out! N some cool ideas! 

Memphis Hybrid ring a bell to anybody???


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

hey guys, need opinions! which would you choose? should i run one memphis hybrid amp to power my entire system or should i run 2 Sclass amps to run it? Hybrid puts out 114x4-550sub rms watts at 2ohms. or if i run 2 sclass amps...one will put out 210x2 and the other sub amp 500...at 2 ohms. I havent got a price quote yet from my guy, but wanted to get opinions!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.memphiscaraudio.com/


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

Update, some new pics


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

All Work is being done by myself and Craig(seen in pics) he is a badass box builder! We are working at my friends Audio Shop...Sound By Knight here in Omaha Ne


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

BKJT05 said:


> http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg37/bkjt05/IMAGE_259.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Is that a port?


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

It looks like a wire way to his amp, the port is a shelf in one of the other pics I think.



ETA. Looks like it is coming along really nicely! I like this version much better.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> Is that a port?


nope, port is on the side, thats a piece of PVC sealed off as a way to run all the amp wires.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

ccrobbins said:


> It looks like a wire way to his amp, the port is a shelf in one of the other pics I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA. Looks like it is coming along really nicely! I like this version much better.


thanks, should be done by the end of the week, the box still is a long way to be finished, got some big plans, some glassing etc. should come out real good, i also like this alot better


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

update, got my new sub and amps ordered, hopefully they will be here this week. this will be the first time im running multi amps, ive been a huge fan of 5channels, but since memphis decided they dont wanna ship out hybrids until oct i decided to go with 2 seperate amps to do the work.


----------



## cnguyen (Feb 1, 2008)

not gonna wait on the hybrids? those look mad sexy. so what amps are you goin with?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

cnguyen said:


> not gonna wait on the hybrids? those look mad sexy. so what amps are you goin with?


I dont have the patience to wait for the hybrid. i really wanted it, but ive already got rid of my old stuff, just waiting on my new amps to come in and finish with my box etc. the amps i decided to go with are, the memphis MC2.100 to run my comps and the memphis MC1.1100 to run the memphis m3 sub. pretty much the same output as the hybrid, but a lil cheaper.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

a little masking tape to start glassing. dont exactly know what we are glassing, but the mad scientist craig(seen in pic) has something up his sleeve!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

glassing around the amp!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

hey guys, ran into a problem! i guess i should of waited until my new amps arived to build my box cause both the amps im running wont fit into the space provided like planned! we ended up glassing the space to fit the sub amp and plan on just wiring up the component amp under the passenger seat, but i really dont like that idea. I want to showcase both amps since im going through all this work in the first place! anybody got any ideas of how i could add the smaller 2nd amp into this install?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

You could find a way to "stack" them on top of each other. The smaller amp on top, with a cool and funky mount. Craig looks like he knows his way around FG. I am sure both you can come up with something to do. I hope your still going to deaden everything, your gonna need it, especially the door where the port will be firing into.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

yea, most of my truck is already deadened, lol except the rear doors. ill probably order another roll of raammat and add where needed. the only thing that rattled with my old setup was my rear sliding window which i plan to replace with a solid window someday


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

with the second amp i think im gonna try to figure a way to make it float above the bottom amp. figure out some sleek mounts that dont take away from the design. i just hope we get this box done asap cause i have to music in my truck now! i was running everything off my kicker 5 channel which i sold last week


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

update, came up with an idea! within the next month or so, im gonna try my first active set up. idk exactly what ill be running, but it will be memphis. anyways my idea! since we ran out of room for both amps in the box like planned, i think im gonna glass them into my rear doors since there is nothing in the doors now. so that means ill have a amp glassed into the sub box, and 1 amp in each door for the active set-up! should be badass!


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

well, at least you don't have to worry about fans for one side of the truck, the port will take care of it. Have fun and Im sure it will look good. Remind me again of your choice of processors and head units?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

head unit-alpine cda-9887
processer---??? probably the memphis 16-x03 3-way xover
memphis 8inch midbass in doors with memphis mcc6 and memphis tweeters in a-pillars. im still unsure of all this still, kinda going with the flow


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, please clarify for me why the 3 way X-over when the Alpine has a built in 3-way crossover with time alignment capabilities? I feel it would be counter-productive and un-necessary, don't you?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

slvrtsunami said:


> Ok, please clarify for me why the 3 way X-over when the Alpine has a built in 3-way crossover with time alignment capabilities? I feel it would be counter-productive and un-necessary, don't you?


rookie here<<<< idk what im talking about. i just know i want to go 3-way active cause i heard a 3 way set-up n it was badass! so your saying the alpine has a 3-way crossover built in so i dont need to buy one! thats cool, saves me $100+


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

So, I found the 3-way switch on the Alpine... What frequency range do the outputs cover? Do you think Alpine Tech could tell me what frequencies the high and low range cover? I think this would be the way to go, I just want to make sure that the eights and my components arent going to be cutoff too high or that I can change this crossover points... Any help would be appreciated... Thanks


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

bump for anwsers!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

anybody? my friend helping me posted that? hes helping me set-up my 3way setup


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

UPDATE!!!!!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

The alpine manual will tell you everything you need to know about setting the crossovers. It's a very common route that many on this site take. They are pretty flexible and should work for all but the most complicated set ups. 

Could you explain exactly why you put all those cuts on the edges and then filled them in? I'm a little confused as to the reason for doing that.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

the cuts are so when the bondo was applied it would seep into all the cuts and hold even stranger then screws. what alot of people cant see is that there is a box under that. thats just a big panal to cover everything up with. One BIG piece that can be taken off. ill have some pics of that tomorrow after we remove it to sand it and prep it for vinyl.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

as for the crossovers, im hoping ill have the money to order my 8's for the doors and new components to pair them with to go 3-way active, also need to order another amp to power the 3-way stage. i did recieve my other amps today! love them...new memphis mclass mono an 2channel!


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

ok cross over settings for Alpine 9887 in 3 way active mode.
In the menu option under (will go check and come back to this)
You can select 3.1 or 4.1 active - This does not mean 3 way or 4 way.
However what it does mean is this.
3.1 Settings
High - 2khz - upwards
Mid - 2Khz - 20hz
low - 400 - 20hz

In 4.1 Settings
High - 20hz - upwards
Mid - 2khz - 20hz
Low - 400 - 20hz.

One thing you need to know is this in active 3 way mode you front output becomes mid bass and rear output becomes High ouptut and sub is still sub.

Technically if you run 4.1 you can run an amp which has active crossovers like the old Alpine MRV-F407 on the high output and run mid-high and tweeters. Then on the mid out put you can run mid or mid-bass. Just a thought.

well it will be interesting to see how the rear doors are going to come out. Should be interesting.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks alot...ill keep everybody updated! gotta see how the cashflow goes n then go from there


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

BKJT05 said:


> the cuts are so when the bondo was applied it would seep into all the cuts and hold even stranger then screws.


definitely holding it stranger than screws.

Ever thought about wood glue and clamps?


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> definitely holding it stranger than screws.
> 
> Ever thought about wood glue and clamps?


I agree, wood glue some clamps and maybe a few strategically placed drywall screws would have been a lot easier and just as strong. Just wait for the glue to dry, then cover the heads with a little bit of bondo. Way less sanding, and if you're just covering it in vinyl anyways, a lot less work!

But hey, Everyone's got their own methods I guess.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

yea, i could of went with the classic wood glue etc, but doing this will eliminate all seems and cracks!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

vinyl arrived yesterday! just got some more prep work then its time to wrap it up. starting to come along! but bad news...ordered my amps 2 weeks ago and got 1the other day, but the other is backordered until the 14th so i gotta wait which sucks!!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## M3NTAL (Apr 9, 2006)

Amp looks real classy. I like it.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

i like them too! very clean n simple


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Somebody got their christmas presents early!


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

one of them...the other is on backorder for 3 weeks, actually its been 2 weeks so only bout another week. installed a battery today too


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

for some reason only 2 of the pics i took worked


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

update.....got my 2nd amp today!!! everything should b complete thursday


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

where the magic happens


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

installed my bass knob...custom..haha


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

I thought you could take those apart and make them easier to mount.

Also, how did you end up configuring your system with the 1/2 DIN eq mounted under the radio?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

i havent went active yet so idk how im going to configure it all. right now im working on my sub stage, just running alpine type r comps up front. im gonna wait a lil bit before i do the front stage cause i wanna do it right and have all the money at once.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

update...


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

box cover will be redone within a couple weeks, we messed up the first try on the vinyl so we just used bed liner to make it look rugged for a show today, then we will redo it later. also there will be plexi in the bottom with a logo and a memphis logo in plexi on the side.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

any comments?


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow man, that looks great! I love how those new Memphis amps looks, I'm sure they sound good too. Did you by chance use memphis wiring also? I'm very interested in using their new super flexible 0/1 awg power wire.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

i also love the looks of the amps, real clean. they sound great. only memphis wiring i used was a set of RCAs, otherwise all knukonceptz.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

i hit 143db on the meter too! haha i dont compete or care, but wanted to see cause there was a sound comp today and we were metering all the shop boyz cars that were going.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Good job, that's really good for one 10. That's a 10 right?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

single 12, looks small with the vinyl around it.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah it does. If you dont mind me asking, how much did the amps and sub cost you? What models?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

my sub is a Memphis M3, my amps are Memphis Mclass 100.2 and mclass 1100.1...As for prices its kinda pointless to say cause my buddy is the shop owner. Kinda had a deal to do advertising for him and representing for better prices. subs and amps are memphis's high end stuff so they cost a pretty penny.


----------



## cnguyen (Feb 1, 2008)

i love those amps.


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

yea, i need to buy another one to run a 3-way active front stage


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

BKJT05 said:


>



room for another on that rack yeah?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

im redoing my setup n back too...plan on glassing the amps and single 12" in the ext cab.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

great work man, my installer was digging it, he has a Ranger aswell..
lil bit cleaner than his (2) 15's..lol

keep it up


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks, its actually changing again within the next month...haha


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

update...heres my next box and probably final box! trying to buy a house this spring so this winter i need to figure out my setup and stick with it! i will be glassing door panels etc this summer....


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)




----------

